# So how many of you opted for an extended warranty?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I've turned it down for now as I tend to not purchase extended warranties for anything. My rationale (generally speaking) is basically this:
If I were considering buying something major like a car that I thought might give me problems in a few years (and thus need an E/W), I just plain wouldn't be considering it in the first place. You know what I mean?
Part of the reason we got an X/T is because we're confident that it's a quality vehicle. That being said, I know problems arise with most any vehicle so I'd like to hear from some Devil's advocates out there or better yet, people who have indeed opted for an E/W. What's _your_ rationale?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I did take the extended warranty (160 000km) for the first time in my life. I have bought a number of nissan vehicles (6 in total) and decided this time I would buy the warranty. I tend to drive a lot so the original warranty doesn't last very long for me; I am already at 41 000 km and I got my Xtrail on December 1/05. Before I got my Xtrail I was running into a lot of bad luck and maybe it was part of the reason I got the extended warranty.

I will agree with you on the quality of the xtrail, and I hadn't had much problem with my pathfinders, maxima, sentra. The peace of mind of having warranty after a couple of years and all the km I have put on is what I was going for, though.

Greg



Rockford said:


> I've turned it down for now as I tend to not purchase extended warranties for anything. My rationale (generally speaking) is basically this:
> If I were considering buying something major like a car that I thought might give me problems in a few years (and thus need an E/W), I just plain wouldn't be considering it in the first place. You know what I mean?
> Part of the reason we got an X/T is because we're confident that it's a quality vehicle. That being said, I know problems arise with most any vehicle so I'd like to hear from some Devil's advocates out there or better yet, people who have indeed opted for an E/W. What's _your_ rationale?
> 
> ...


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

I did not purchase an extended warranty. I have had a good experience with Nissan products as I also own a 97 Maxima, and have never had a major problem with it, knock on wood! If you have a quality vehicle, you need not worry.
Also, you would not believe the profit margins on extended auto warranties. Car companies love when people buy the extended warranty because it is a cash cow for them. The claims ratios are miniscule!
Having said that, my sister bought an ET for their domestic mini-van, and it has paid off in spades. About $8 grand in repairs in the last 18 months. The mechanic at the dealership even recommended that they sell the van before the ET expires. But as I said earlier, if you buy a quality vehicle, you need not worry.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

The local dealer tried to sell me extra year of warranty for about $1000. No, thanks. Major issues are gonna be covered under drivetrain 100K warranty and minor problems could be fixed under $1000


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> The local dealer tried to sell me extra year of warranty for about $1000. No, thanks. Major issues are gonna be covered under drivetrain 100K warranty and minor problems could be fixed under $1000


Dealer told me the 6yr/160000km warranty was $1800 plus taxes. I guess if you like the peace of mind knowing if the worst happens, your ass is covered.. then it's worth it.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

My dealer also offered extended warrranty and I said 'no thanks, I trusted Nissan quality'..... the business manager just went dead silence:loser: 

My opinion is if you drive a lot, like our fellow member Oreo, then it is a good deal..... otherwise I will put the money in the bank or stockmarket for investment.


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

I took the 1000$ package that makes it 4/120k and comes along with some nice things like roadside assistance, hotel room if I'm stuck more than 100km away from my place during a snowstorm. I guess I'll be making a few trips to tremblant this winter !!!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*Never again*

Let me tell you a little storry about my experience with an "extended warranty".

When I bought a new 1999 Hyundai Elantra a few years ago i thought it was a good idea to buy an "extended warranty". For 800$, I had a 100000km or 5 year bumper to bumper "extended warranty". It gave me piece of mind knowing that if anything happened to the car it would be covered. I even negotiated the price down from the original 1200$ so I thought I had a good deal. 

At 64000 km, I had a problem with my passenger car window. It just fell into the door all of a sudden so I brought it to the dealership with my extended warranty in hand. Sorry they told me, your window isn't covered, only electric windows are covered by the warranty. Please refer to paragraph 12.1.2 of your "extended waranty". 

So I threw a fit and ended buying 2$ worth of duct tape and I permanently closed that damn window shut.

At 68000 Km, I had a problem with my horn which no longer worked, so I brought it to the dealer with my "extended warranty" in hand. Sorry they told me, your horn isn't covered. Please refer to paragraph 3.11. 

So I threw a fit and decided I could live without a damn horn.

At 69000 km I had a problem with my clutch. The damn hydraulic cylinder was leaking fluid and I no longer had a damn clutch at three in the damn morning in the middle of damn nowhere. So I filled the damn clutch with break fluid! that i siphoned! with a pen! and the next day I drove my damned car to the dealer with my "extended warranty" in hand. Sorry they told me, your master clutch cylinder isn't covered. Please refer to paragraph 16.4.9. 

So i threw a DAMN fit and ended up somewhat fixing the leak myself with a rubber washer.

Damn blown head light.... not covered. 
Damn water in a rear light.... not covered.
Damn distorted front break discs.... not covered.
Damn rear suspension.... not covered. 

Not covered....Not covered..... Not covered. 

So after 3 damned years ,80000 damned km, and 16 damn fits. I took the damn car with my damn "extended waranty" and bought a Toyota. The best I could get was 5500$ for the stupid 1999 Hyundai Elantra I had paid 18000$ for. Talk about depreciation!

The moral of this story is never buy an extended warranty and never buy a Hyundai.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well...Damn!


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

You really have to read thru the fine prints when you consider extended warranty because there are so many important items not covered by it, for example: windows regulators, sunroof motors etc...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

We bought the road side assistance program that includes 3 free oil changes, Roadside assistance and 1 extra year of warranty. This runs for 4 years.

We felt it would be nice carefree assurance for my wife. She already used it for a flat tire she had.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

We did likewise to ViperZ and for similar reasons - wife is oft times out there by herself, with the grandkids aboard - - better safe than sorry.

We had the same coverage on our last Nissan product (Sentra GXE) and felt it was worth the bucks. I also found that the dealer was more inclined to cover things without a lot of hassel.......

Does one get "bang for the buck" ? Remains to be seen, but one cannot put a price tag on "piece of mind"......

Cheers = Roger


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

We opted for the extended warranty to match our lease term (48 mo/100km) and so far it's worked out ok. Mostly, I think it's because we are dealer loyal - because my dealer knows that the only thing I don't get done through them are snow tires, they tend to work out things for me as they arise. We decided that peace of mind was worth the purchse.

However, warranty coverage is varied as noted in this thread. I pity the poor Hyundai owner who gets caught up on warranty clauses like those described below. For shame Hyundai, for shame dealer. This is why I won't buy a Hyundai any time soon - no matter how good a vehicle might look, or appealing a 100km bumper-to-bumper warranty is.

jww


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

I went for the extended. It wasn't really for service work as I know the quality and reliability will be there. 

My work sends me out of town quite frequently for weeks to months at a time so my fiance will be driving it a lot. I wanted her to feel secure in case she ran into any problems.

Also, when the extended warranty expires, I can get an extension cheaper than if I were to purchase it new at that time.

Just my situation and my thoughts...


----------



## Zhed (Aug 26, 2005)

*Warranty or not...*

I opted for the coverage and the peice of mind. About a $1100 covers virtually everything, and is very plain and easy to under stand.
On the contract, it tells you what is NOT covered, instead of clauses and addendums.
I figure over the term of my contract, the $ invested would be returned in piece-of-mind, and how many times have you taken the rig in for a tune, and $500-600 later, some idiot in the service department tells you that is NORMAL?!?!?!?!?!
:givebeer: 
Overall, I hope to never use the coverage, but I can certainly count on having to spend more than the price of coverage if I do not have it.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

One thing I found out today is if there is something wrong with your car and it's determined it is covered under warranty. Good, but you do not get any coutery car when the car is in the shop..... unless you have purchased the extended warranty.

and of course, the catch is.... it's determined it's covered under warranty. who determined if it's or not? Sure enough it's Nissan.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Nosrac said:


> One thing I found out today is if there is something wrong with your car and it's determined it is covered under warranty. Good, but you do not get any coutery car when the car is in the shop..... unless you have purchased the extended warranty.
> 
> and of course, the catch is.... it's determined it's covered under warranty. who determined if it's or not? Sure enough it's Nissan.


what about buying a extended warranty from someone other than you Nissan dealer. for ex the list of exclusion for a nissan warranty seems rather long (actually they list the covered items so automatically everything else is covered) https://www.aimcomm.com/secure/nissan/index.cfm?page=coverage.cfm Is this what you guys are offered when you buy the car. My car is about a year old and already got 23k on it. I have had the power steering worked on x2 and the radiator replaced x1.

Or how about getting the extended warranty thru someone like this?

http://www.theautoclub.com/plans/tire_and_wheel.jsp

they have the tire and wheel road hazard protections and also extended warranty coverage

http://www.theautoclub.com/warranty/free_quote_step3.jsp
http://www.theautoclub.com/warranty/plans/coverage_universal_platinum.jsp

the platinum seems to cover more


----------

